# Darwin bombed by Japanese 80 years ago



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2022)

> Bombing of Darwin survivor Brian Winspear remembers the day WWII came to Australia, 80 years on​https://live-production.wcms.abc-cd...ropW=5000&xPos=0&yPos=69&width=862&height=485
> 
> It was a tense day in Darwin in 1942 when Brian Winspear noticed a strange object glistening above the palm trees.
> 
> ...


My father's youngest brother was stationed with the RAAF in Darwin during the war but not sure whether he experienced the bombing raids.


----------

